#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Which is the most successful form of advertising?

## Bhavya

Now we are becoming a multidimensional society, we can't personalize advertisement for each age group. So we need to find a common ground to advertise for everyone. As there are many advertising formats, Can you guys list down the most effective form of advertising?

----------

